# Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job! Thread.



## BrainArt (Feb 23, 2010)

I searched, didn't see anything.

Who else here loves this show as much as I do? Out of the comedy shows I watch, T&E is my favorite. Each episode makes me .

I have all four seasons on my iPod, and Season Cinco starts on Sunday on Adult Swim. I can't wait!  


So, any of you who like this show; discuss! For your health!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 24, 2010)

Steve Brule. Need I say more?


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 24, 2010)

Lucky Seven said:


> Steve Brule. Need I say more?



Steve Brule is one of the greatest men to have ever lived!


----------



## Dickicker (Feb 24, 2010)

I LOVE TIM AND ERIC!!!!!!!!!! GOD DAMN THIS IS FUNNY TOO!!!!!!!!! 4!!!!4!!!!4!!!!4!!!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 24, 2010)

my fav show on tv


----------



## t3sser4ct (Feb 24, 2010)

Lucky Seven said:


> Steve Brule. Need I say more?


Tairy Greene.




That show is so amazing in so many ways.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2010)

For your health!  Steve Brule owns.


----------



## Origin (Feb 24, 2010)

first 2 seasons are awesome, 3 lost the budget cable channel feel and pissed me off in that respect but is still more than passable, haven't seen 4


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 24, 2010)

Best show ever. No contest.


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 24, 2010)

Rolo Tony is my ringer and I have the "Good news! Cigarette Juice!" bit as my text alert, most of my friends are into T&E and really get a kick out of it


----------



## CapenCyber (Feb 24, 2010)

Best TV show on now, season 4 is by far the best (even though beaver boys were earlier...) so I've got great hopes for Season Cinco.


Great Job!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the Awesome Record, Great Songs! album on my ipod and listen to it a lot. Salame. My cousin and I also have nicknames for each other, mine is Spagett; and his is The Sunggler!.  We even went as far as to change the names in our phones to those. Hahaha. 



I know what I'll be doing later, watching some T&E on my ipod! Doo da doo doo!


----------



## whisper (Feb 25, 2010)

Spaghet !


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 25, 2010)

My New Pep-Pep! 
Do they make a My New Pep-Pep w/ Candy Tails? Cause I'd buy that for when I'm lonely and hungry.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 25, 2010)

Basically, everyone that participates in this thread should send me a friend request, because they have excellent taste.

This show is full on retarded and I fucking love it


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 25, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Basically, everyone that participates in this thread should send me a friend request, because they have excellent taste.
> 
> This show is full on retarded and I fucking love it



I knew Adam was a cool ass motherfucker. 


I'm currently watching the Tennis episode from season 4. So much z


Where's my chippy?


----------



## helly (Feb 25, 2010)

Second best show on television, next to the Squidbillies. 

One of the local bands out here, Oceano, has T&E samples on their pad so when they're sound checking, you always end up hearing "Great Job!"

Utterly brilliant.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 27, 2010)

helly said:


> One of the local bands out here, Oceano, has T&E samples on their pad so when they're sound checking, you always end up hearing "Great Job!"
> 
> Utterly brilliant.



That's awesome! When my cousin and I were talking about starting up a band, we were talking about dressing up as T&E characters for Halloween shows and such. 


And a  for T&E!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw the very first episode of Season Cinco, and I have to say that they haven't lost any of their funny. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 2, 2010)

"What's a panini?"


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the show. most my friends don't get it, but it make me laugh like a little girl. 

Here's my Uncle Muscles shirt .







I also used it when I made an alternate clothing/texture mod for Ellis in Left 4 Dead 2. Notice the Beaver Boys hat, gold chain and white jumpsuit.
"Shrimp and white wine!" 






SPAGET!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude, that's freaking sick! I need some T&E clothes. Hahaha. 

It's pleasantly surprising to see so many T&E fans on here. 

Favorite episode, everyone? I'm not sure which one is my favorite, because there are so many good ones (every single one that has been aired).


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 3, 2010)

hard to say, soo many good skits. although the wine tasting with Dr. Steve Brule is a classic foresure


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 3, 2010)

Love this show. Can be hit and miss at times but i love the fact they experiment. Nice uncle muscles t-shirt, i prsonally want one of steve brule's self-defense shirts (provided they produce them) 














I also love steve's tips for staving off loneliness "Make your own puzzles. It doesn't get any simpler than that"  Anybody else notice how Tim went from being almost a skinny fucker to nearly eclipsing eric on the pudgy scale over the years? I guess fat=funny


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## kung_fu (Mar 4, 2010)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> "What's a panini?"



"Who are you callin turkey?"



Guitar Nymph said:


>



I wonder where David gets those creepy puppets.



IbanezShredderB said:


> Favorite episode, everyone? I'm not sure which one is my favorite, because there are so many good ones (every single one that has been aired).



Not sure. As a jazz fan, one of my favourite sketches is "jazz sessions". I love "the snuggler" as well. Anything with zach galifianakis or bob odenkirk is win. Speaking of Odenkirk, i love the "trick my trick" sketch and his danny mothers character from the "crystal ships" sketch (CUTTT!!! ). The will Forte sketches are classic as well (the bed store, the one where he talks about the quilt he made, etc). 

This tread inspired me to watch a few episodes, as i haven't really watched any in a while. one thing T&E are good at is coming up with silly names for characters (Paul willeaux comes to mind) and silly things like "mistletoe dunkee".


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 4, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> hard to say, soo many good skits. although the wine tasting with Dr. Steve Brule is a classic foresure



Yes!!!! "I'm Dr. Steve Brule, for your wiiiiiine!"  So much hilarity.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Mar 4, 2010)

Zach Galifianakis is win indeed 

I like the Carol & Mr. Henderson skits.

And I'm not sure about Dave's puppets, but I like
the fact that the cat has a "Jason" name tag.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 4, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> I like the Carol & Mr. Henderson skits.



+1
"ya blew it"


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 4, 2010)

Capice?


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 4, 2010)

Another favorite of mine is the "Business Hugs" sketches. Gotta try "the respectacle" sometime .


----------



## helly (Mar 4, 2010)

The respectacle amongst friends is as or more funny than the Step Brothers hug. I try and use one or the other on at least a weekly basis. And yes, they do always move the pinkie, out of respect.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 5, 2010)

helly said:


> The respectacle amongst friends is as or more funny than the Step Brothers hug. I try and use one or the other on at least a weekly basis. And yes, they do always move the pinkie, out of respect.



Vids or GTFO!   That is epic!


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 5, 2010)

The Snuggler was a great skit too.

Yeah, they NEEEED to make those Steve Brule self defense t-shirts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 5, 2010)

Saw the season debut yesterday, loved "Qual of Duty" with James Quall and David Liebe Heart. And the SNL style intro/endings were pretty funny.


----------



## whisper (Mar 5, 2010)

I liked it too. Wareheim rocks the shit out of the beard.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, the SNL parodies were hilarious.


----------

